# i hope they let goats in heaven.



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

this is my second goat to pass in a month. the first was a new bottle baby that the vet thought was a "dummy baby" i was super sad, but the loss of my Boon was the worst. i thought that he hurt his leg the other day when i went to put him in the pen and he kinda dropped his back legs. well two days away i went out to check on them and he was dragging both back legs. the vet came out and said that he thought that it was meningeal worm and there was too much damage. we had to put him down. i cried the whole time and our vet was so nice. i have really been having the worst luck lately with my goats. now im on the look out for the signs so i can treat right away. thanks Heather


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

I am so sorry. I recently lost two of my goats as well. So I completely understand your sorrow. Im afraid every time I go to my barn. I'm sure our babies will be in heaven.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry, he was an adoreable little guy  . At least he's not in pain anymore, and you know how to prevent the worms in the future.
And of COURSE goats go to heaven, God loves watching them bounce and play with their little Angel wings :hug:


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet goats ,hugs!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I am so very sorry. He looked like a darling little fellow. It is a devastating loss when our much-loved animals go, but I do try to take comfort in that they were loved and cherished. I believe they can feel that and know that they were loved. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

So so very sorry, all it can say is that god made goats so awesome I can't imagine he wouldn't let them in!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry, he was adorable.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.:hug:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Would it be heaven with out them in it? Wouldn't be my heaven...

Sorry you lost your kid, he was adorable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost him.


----------



## mountainminilynn (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm sorry 
But he will meet you at Heaven's gate!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

*A place in Heaven*

He was darling....
I am sorry for your loss....

Anyone who thinks these precious guys wouldn't be allowed in Heaven has no place in my world.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

aw, I'm sorry for your loss. heaven wouldn't be heaven without animals in it IMO, so if heaven doesn't let in any of my lost pets, then I want to go where they go!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I fully intend to be reunited with my herd in Heaven. I am so sorry for the pain of being separated from them.   :'( :hug:


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a heard in heaven as well and I will see them again and well all be happy and Casper my little cripple goat can run and Dottie can be a top of the line milker along with her friends party and bill and they will all play on my oxen moos an aces backs for fun!  I can't wait to see them all again 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Psalm 50:11
New Living Translation
"I know every bird on the mountains, and all the animals of the field are mine."

There will be famers and fields, and every loved creature. God loves all his creation.

SO sorry you lost such a beautiful little guy!


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Have you read Heaven is For Real? It is about a child boy falling under a coma. In that coma he ventures to heaven and meets a sibling of his that died before he was born. His parents never mentioned it to the boy and their wasn't a singe photo of the sibling in the house. When the boy woke up from the coma, he told everybody what had happened. He described animals bouncing a long the clouds. This is a real event for those who believe in miracles. This boy is one of very very few people ever to go to heaven and back. I was comforted knowing he saw animals of all sorts up there, so I hope this comforts you.


----------



## darlingfields (May 10, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. He looks like the baby I lost this morning. (hugs)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That is wonderful Jill. I have been missing my baby Percy A LOT lately, so reading that was great.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Jill, reading that always makes me cry. :tears:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Made me cry, too!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hugs all around :hug:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm so sorry that you lost him. He is a real cutie. :grouphug::hug::hugs:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

I just red that and I am in study hall and I am crying and people are looking at me funny. God I miss my heavenly heard  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

